# Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich​*
Quelle :
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Havelland/Bootsfuehrer-zieht-toten-Angler-aus-der-Havel

Den aktuellen Fall, dass ein Bootsführer nahe Rathenow in der Havel eine Leiche aus dem Wasser fischte - bei dem es sich wohl um einen 53-Jährigen Angler handelt - nahm die MAZ zum Anlass, darauf hinzuweisen, dass in den vergangenen Jahren waren in Brandenburger Seen immer wieder Angler tödlich verunglückt  wären.

-------------------------------------------------------------​
Auch wenn sicher der Straßenverkehr nach wie vor sicher deutlich gefährlicher ist als Angeln, sollte man nicht unterschätzen, was beim Angeln, beim Aufenthalt am, im oder auf dem Wasser alles passieren kann - als Menschen haben wir nun mal keine Kiemen.

Vorsicht und aufpassen schadet also nie - es kann, wie man sieht, mehr passieren als ein Haken im Finger!!

Und natürlich mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen des Verunglückten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Seifert (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ----------------------------------------------[/SIZE][/CENTER]
> Vorsicht und aufpassen schadet also nie - es kann, wie man sieht, mehr passieren als ein Haken im Finger!!
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Gilt insbesondere,aber nicht nur,für Bootsangler: die Rettungsweste sollte dabei sein,möglichst auch passend umgeschnallt.Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit biste schneller versoffen als du jemals vorher geglaubt hast.
Im Übrigen ist auch beim Angeln Vorsicht die Mutter der Porzellankiste.
Kommt alle heil und unzerknautscht wieder!!


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich*

Bei den Wassertemperaturen sollte aber auch ein Floater mit zertifiziertem Kälteschutz angezogen werden, sonst bist du an Unterkühlung mit Schwimmweste gestorben.


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich*

Es ertrinkt kaum einer, Erfrieren ist es meist. Kaltes Wasser als Problem wird unterschätzt, Schwimmfähigkeit überschätzt- zumindest in Deutschland. Darum habe ich tiefes Waten auch aufgegeben. Ist potentiell tödlich, falls was schief läuft, und man allein ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich*

Ich schauder oftmals mit welchen Booten Leute zum Angeln fahren. 

Hauptsache aufs Wasser, da läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter. Und ohne Spaß, die Rollen an den Ruten sind manchmal teurer als das Boot welches genutzt wird.

Als ob es nicht schlimm genug ist, wird die Nussschale dann noch umgebaut mit einer Plattform versehen, weil Bassboote das auch haben. Das verschiebt den Schwerpunkt nochmals nach oben und macht das ganze kippelig.

Der Hinweis von Volker ist vollkommen richtig. Wer beim Waten nicht allein unterwegs ist, sollte zum Beispiel einen Wurfbeutel mitnehmen. Damit komt man nicht selbst in die Klemme und kann sich auf die Hilfe konzentrieren.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich*

in  dem doch recht kurzen Artikel steht was von vorher bestehenden gesundheitlichen Problemen.
 Was immer das bedeuten mag, da ich nun auch nicht mehr ganz tau frisch bin, hab ich doch etwas Verständnis für den Herrn.
 Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen, er ist  beim Angeln gestorben, sicher zu früh.
 Gruß A.


----------



## tonini (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich*

 sehr traurig sowas 

http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...ei-Vorarlberger-Fischer-auf-Bodensee-vermisst


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich*

Ist auch beim Angeln an schnellfließenden Gewässern, speziell bei Hochwasser und Kälte eine unterschätzte Gefahr.
http://www.wav-stuttgart.de
Vereinsjugend absolviert ein Sicherheitstraining mit Schwimmwesten.


----------



## Jens_74 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ist auch beim Angeln an schnellfließenden Gewässern, speziell bei Hochwasser und Kälte eine unterschätzte Gefahr.
> http://www.wav-stuttgart.de
> Vereinsjugend absolviert ein Sicherheitstraining mit Schwimmwesten.


 
 Sehr gute Sache !!!
 Und zunächst auch mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen. Sehr traurige Sache :-(

 Man kann nur immer wieder sagen, das Wasser nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich bin auch im zunehmenden Alter wesentlich vorsichtiger oder sogar ängstlicher geworden und ich habe viel Zeugs (nicht unbedingt immer beim Angeln) mitgemacht.
 Es schwimmt sich mit Klamotten und Schuhen echt verdammt *******... das kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen. Wenn dann noch die Kälte dazu kommt haste absolut verloren. Da hilft auch keine Schwimmweste.
 Da lass ich mir lieber Weichei nachsagen als zu ersaufen.

 In diesem Sinne... Take Care Leute , lieber einmal mehr vorsichtig sein als zu einmal zu wenig !


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Immer wieder verunglücken Angler tödlich*

Aber hallo - da kann auch beim Uferangeln je nach Stelle so einiges lauern.

Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich für ausreichend große bzw. lange Kescher zwecks möglichst schneller Landung plädiere und waghalsiges Handlandungsgeturne ablehne.

Finde ich völlig unverantwortlich, was da manche "Profi-Vorturner" z. T. Videos zeigen - womöglich auch noch halb inszeniert von wg. Showeffekt.

Wenn das jemand ohne Erfahrung und/oder Situational Awareness und/oder ausreichende intellektuelle Aufstellung einfach mal unreflektiert nachmacht (was in heutigen Zeiten ganz schwer in Mode ist), kann ihm das buchstäblich das Genick brechen.

Und das eventuell bereits an einem ganz normalen Vereinstümpel mit rutschiger  Böschung - der muss gar nicht erst "spektakulär-zeitungsträchtig" in nem heftigen Turbinenauslauf etc. ersaufen.

Das scheinen die Herren "Profis" bei ihren "Vorstellungen" auf Video überhaupt nicht zu bedenken - es gibt einfach genug Leute (und davon immer mehr), die nur nachmachen, aber nicht nachdenken können. 

Und genau solche erwischt es dann inkl. großartigem "Wiesodenn-Blues" hernach.

Somit bin ich ganz stark der Meinung: 

Pro Keschern und contra Rumturnen. Kein Fisch der Welt ist nen Grabstein wert. 

Ein geeigneter Kescher ist darum zumindest für mich auch ein wichtiger Beitrag zur Eigensicherung. 

Es wird immer wieder völlig richtig betont, dass die Sicherheit beim Bootsangeln ganz oben stehen sollte (Floater, Weste, Signalgeräte etc.). Und dass man nicht unbedingt mit nem Belly in die Hauptströmung vom Rhein sollte oder mit ner Luma bei Windstärke 8 auf die Ostsee etc.

Mit anderen Worten: Sein Schicksal nicht unbedingt ums Verrecken herausfordern.

Insofern lehne ich es dann auch komplett ab, wenn dann sogenannte "Profis" beim Uferangeln ohne Kescher in Bauchlage an Spundwänden oder auf nassen Stegen etc. zu Werke gehen. 

Und das auch noch als cool, lustig etc. verkaufen/inszenieren. Das ist IMO ein vollkommen unnötiges Risiko

--> wenn da einer an ner leiterlosen Spundwand allein im Winterwasser baden geht und wegen eben dieser Spundwand nicht mehr rauskommt, kann ganz schnell Ende sein.

Da reicht bei entsprechender Wassertiefe evtl. nur 1 m Spundwand- oder Steghöhe, um nicht mehr rauszukommen und draufzugehen (weil der Kandidat durch das kalte Wasser evtl. schon extrem entkräftet ist etc.).

Man muss bestimmt nicht paranoid den Teufel an die Wand malen und beim Uferangeln mit ner Ritterrüstung plus Fallschirm losziehen.

Aber zumindest auf solche unnötigen "Stunts" mangels Kescher sollte dann doch nach Möglichkeit verzichtet werden. Denn die sind nicht cool, sondern können ganz böse ins Auge gehen.

Ein Drilling in der Hand ist da dann je nach "Ablauf" das kleinste Problem...

Fängt ja schon damit an, dass beim Angeln auf Steinpackungen, an miesen Böschungen etc. das Schuhwerk passen und z. B. ausreichend "knöchelstabil" sein sollte.


----------

